# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Windsurfen in den ersten zwei Wochen im August auf Gran Canaria

## thosecars82

Hallo

Ich werde auf Gran Canaria in den ersten zwei Wochen im August zum Windsurfen gehen. Es wre toll, da mit mehr Leuten zu windsurfen. Hat jemand lust darauf?

Grue

----------

